# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Какой-нибудь рассказ

## Pravit

Мне почему-то хочется писать какой-нибудь рассказ, так что я пишу. Только я не знаю о чем писать. Исправляйте его, пожалуйста, если вам не трудно.  
Рассказ без называния 
--------------------------------- 
Солнце стояло высоко в безоблачном небе над Бейжинском вокзалом. День был невыносимо горячим, и более того слишком много людей ждали на платформе поезда. Отвратительный запах пыля был в воздухе. Некоторые держали чемоданы, некоторые держали какие-нибудь пакеты. "Какой скучный день", думал Шиэ Тиануэй. "А здесь вообще-то слишком много людей". 
Поезд приехал с паром и свистом. "Ой, поезды такие романтичные!" думал Шиэ. "Разлука, прощанья, любовь, убийства, и т.д. Такие романтичные! Ну вот, смотри, люди садятся в поезд. Поезд уходит! До свиданья, друзья!" И вот, поезд уехал с людьми и Шиэ остался один. Так он стоял много часов на платформе, не шевелнущись с места. Люди пришли, уехали, приехали, ушли. "Мне почему-то нравится стоять здесь. Может быть, мне нравится быть с людьми. Люди проклятые! Как же я их ненавижу!" Вдруг кто-то за ним ему кричал. 
-Эй, господин! Кого вы ждете? 
Это было женский голос. Голос девушки. 
-Я жду вас, - сказал он, не обертывающись. Девушка хихикала. 
-Вы очень смешные. И так красивые, в вашем костюме! До свиданья. 
-До свиданья. - Девушка прошла мимо. Хорошая китайская девушка в белом платье и белой шляпке с розовыми лентами села в поезд и уехала. 
И ведь он был очень красивым в сером костюме и серой английской шляпке. У него даже был зонт в руках. 
Солнце уже было низко. "Может быть, мне уйти", думал Шиэ. "Стоит ли романтику уйти?"

----------


## al

> Мне почему-то хочется писать какой-нибудь рассказ, так что я пишу. Только я не знаю о чем писать. Исправляйте его, пожалуйста, если вам не трудно.  
> Рассказ без называния

 Без названия.   

> Солнце стояло высоко в безоблачном небе над Бейжинском вокзалом.

 Ты имеешь ввиду Beijing? По-русски это Пекин, и, соответственно, Пекинский вокзал.   

> День был невыносимо горячим, и более того слишком много людей ждали на платформе поезда.

 День был невыносимо горячим, и, более того, слишком много людей ждали на платформе поезда.   

> Отвратительный запах пыля был в воздухе.

 запах пыл*и*. Пыль женского рода.   

> "Какой скучный день", думал Шиэ Тиануэй

 При включении прямой речи в текст, пунктуация несколько отличается от принятой в английском:
«Какой скучный день», — думал Шиэ Тиануэй.
или
Шиэ Тиануэй подумал: «Какой скучный день».
или
«День сегодня, — думал Шиэ Тиануэй, — очень скучный.»   

> "Ой, поезды такие романтичные!" думал Шиэ.

 поезд*а*.   

> Так он стоял много часов на платформе, не шевелнущись с места.

 Я бы написал 'он долго стоял на платформе', 'много часов' звучит как-то неправильно. 
'шевельнувшись'. И это слово не употребляется с 'с места'. Можно написать либо 'стоял не шевельнувшись', либо 'стоял не двигаясь с места'.   

> - Я жду вас, - сказал он, не обертывающись.

 'не оборачиваясь' или 'не обернувшись'   

> Девушка хихикала. 
> -Вы очень смешные. И так красивые, в вашем костюме! До свиданья.

 'смешны', 'красивы'   

> -До свиданья. - Девушка прошла мимо. Хорошая китайская девушка в белом платье и белой шляпке с розовыми лентами села в поезд и уехала. 
> И ведь он был очень красивым в сером костюме и серой английской шляпке. У него даже был зонт в руках. 
> Солнце уже было низко. "Может быть, мне уйти", думал Шиэ. "Стоит ли романтику уйти?"

 Постарайся не употреблять глагол "быть" так часто. 
Edit: упс, я забыл что здесь можно только по-русски  :: . Перевел все комментарии.

----------


## JJ

> Мне почему-то хочется писать какой-нибудь рассказ, так что я пишу. Только я не знаю о чем писать. Исправляйте его, пожалуйста, если вам не трудно.  
> Рассказ без называния 
> --------------------------------- 
> Солнце стояло высоко в безоблачном небе над Бейжинском вокзалом.

 Пекинским. Бэйцзин это Пекин по-русски.  

> "Какой скучный день", думал Шиэ Тиануэй.

 Для написания китайских слов в кириллице существует так называемая "таблица Палладия"  - её соответствие pinyin здесь, так что главного героя должны звать Ши Тяньвэй. Кстати, транскрипция Палладия наиболее близка к китайскому произношению.  

> "Ой, поезды такие романтичные!" думал Шиэ.

 Поезд*а*. Так же как и "города", "холода"... и т.д.
"Наши поезда самые поездатые поезда в мире и никакие другие поезда не перепоездят наши поезда!"  ::   

> "Разлука, прощанья, любовь, убийства, и т.д.

 В рассказе лучше не использовать " и так далее" или "и тому подобное", это не литературный стиль. Просто поставь многоточие "..."    

> Так он стоял много часов на платформе, не шевелнущись с места.

 Просто "не шевельнувшись". Или "не шелохнувшись". Добавлять "с места" не нужно.   

> Вдруг кто-то за ним ему кричал.

 "Крикнул" - действие не повторяющееся.   

> -Эй, господин! Кого вы ждете?

 "Сударь", так как "господин" не используется без фамилии или определения. "Эй, господин Ши!" или "Эй, господин в сером плаще!" или "Эй, сударь!".  Хотя "сударь" это старомодно и не очень по-китайски. Не знаю...    

> Это было женский голос. Голос девушки.

 "Это был..."   

> Девушка хихикала.

 "хихикнула"- действие не повторяющееся.   

> -Вы очень смешные. И так красивые, в вашем костюме! До свиданья.

 "смешной", "красивый" - здесь не множественное число, здесь вежливая форма. "Ты такой красивый" - "Вы такой красивый". Или "ты так красив"- "вы так красивы".  

> "Может быть, мне уйти", думал Шиэ. "Стоит ли романтику уйти?"

 Может быть мне уйти?" 
Правит, а мне рассказ понравился!  ::

----------


## bad manners

> -Эй, господин! Кого вы ждете?
> 			
> 		  "Сударь", так как "господин" не используется без фамилии или определения. "Эй, господин Ши!" или "Эй, господин в сером плаще!" или "Эй, сударь!".  Хотя "сударь" это старомодно и не очень по-китайски. Не знаю...

 А по-моему, всё в порядке. Написано ведь, что он был в костюме и шляпе, да ещё и с зонтом - очень важный человек, т.е. господин.   

> [quote:267mpmp3] Девушка хихикала.

 "хихикнула"- действие не повторяющееся.[/quote:267mpmp3] 
Вам следует понаблюдать за китайскими девушками. Для них это действие очень даже повторяющееся в разговоре с незнакомыми господами.    

> [quote:267mpmp3] -Вы очень смешные. И так красивые, в вашем костюме До свиданья.

 "смешной", "красивый" - здесь не множественное число, здесь вежливая форма. "Ты такой красивый" - "Вы такой красивый". Или "ты так красив"- "вы так красивы".[/quote:267mpmp3] 
Рекомендую Стругацких, "Отель у Погибшего Альпиниста". Там некая горничная именно так склоняет. И тут и там создаётся впечатление не очень грамотной девушки, которая относится к собеседнику с большим почитанием.

----------


## al

> Рекомендую Стругацких, "Отель у Погибшего Альпиниста". Там некая горничная именно так склоняет. И тут и там создаётся впечатление не очень грамотной девушки, которая относится к собеседнику с большим почитанием.

 А я бы Стругацких вообще порекомендовал  ::

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!  
Что касается "и т.д." я тоже не употреблял бы "etc.", если бы я писал английский проз. Я хотел, чтобы наш господин чуть-чуть саркастичным и усталым звучал.  
Если невозможно употреблять "господин", то что я скажу, если я в России и какой-нибудь человек ненарочно роняет его бумажник? "Господин, вы потеряли ваш бумажник", да?  
Я был просто неправ, "хихикнуть" это правда, я хотел, чтобы она только однажды хихикнула.    

> Рекомендую Стругацких, "Отель у Погибшего Альпиниста". Там некая горничная именно так склоняет. И тут и там создаётся впечатление не очень грамотной девушки, которая относится к собеседнику с большим почитанием.

 Нет, я был просто неправ. Этот рассказ в XIX веке. Только богатых девушек могли одеваться как европейцы.  
К сожалению я почему-то не могу делать эти << >> с моим клавищем.  
Ну, догадаюсь, что я продолжу рассказ.
----- 
Вокзал был уже почти пустым. Небо было красно, и тени уже стали длинными. Некоторые, как и Ши, все еще ждали на платформе. Он чувствовал какую-то бессловную связь не то понимания не то дружбы с этими людьми. "А почему они все еще стоят? Они стояли здесь весь день, как и я? Вежливость и этикет проклятые! Я с ними познакомлюсь. Кажется, они очень интересны, если все еще ждут". После полного дня, Ши двигнул с места. 
Какой-то мужщина стоял несколько метр от него. Он был еще молодым, даже красивым. 
-Кого вы ждете? - спросил Ши.
-Никого. Моя любовь уехала. Навсегда.
-Тысячи любящих уехали навсегда.  
С этими словами Ши обернулся и ушел от юноши. "Неинтересные юноши! Любовь, любовь, об этом и ничего больше думают весь день. Вот старик. Может быть, он интереснее. У него полная жизнь." 
-Дядя, ну, какая у вас история? 
-Никакой истории у меня нет, сынок. Родился, работал, а однажды встал и осознал, что я старый. Есть тысячи стариков. 
-Есть и тысячи юнош.
Ши ушел с платформа.  "Тщетно. Люди как люди. А я наверное никого интересного не найду. Может быть, это я кто скучный, а они кто интересные." 
-Может быть, сказал кто-нибудь. 
-А я думаю, что я это не всплух сказал.
-Вы что не всплух сказали, английский шляпник? - Подошел большой мужщина среднего возраста в сером китайском костюме. 
-Ничего.
-Да, это правда, вы ничего не сплух сказали. Но вы о чем-то думали. И я о чем-то думал, просто у меня такая проблема, что я говорю когда думаю, и даже не знаю. Я вас только что звал английский шляпник?
-Нет, вы на этот раз это не всплух сказали. Ни при чем тут обидеться.  
-А вы бы обиделись если бы вы знали, что я так думал?
-Не знаю. Люди обычно не обижаются, когда так думают, но когда так говорят...

----------


## al

> Если невозможно употреблять "господин", то что я скажу, если я в России и какой-нибудь человек ненарочно роняет его бумажник? "Господин, вы потеряли ваш бумажник", да?

 "Господин" здесь звучит несколько издевательски.  Вообще, в русском нет общепринятого обращения, как, например, "мистер" в английском.  В этом случае можно сказать: "Извините, это не вы потеряли бумажник?". 
Кстати, в русском, в отличие от английского, после "если" и "когда" глагол должен быть в будущем времени (если говоришь про будущее конечно): "Если я буду в России".   

> К сожалению я почему-то не могу делать эти << >> с моим клавищем.

 Когда пишешь в форумах или в электронной почте, можно использовать "двойные кавычки", но если пишешь для печати, то необходимо использовать «ёлочки». Кстати, кавычки внутри кавычек «выглядят „вот“ так» и называются "лапки".

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо, а я наверное не буду в ближайшем будущем писать русские романы для печати   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Кстати, как же вы эти кавычки печатаете? Вы живете в Канаде, используете русский компьютер?

----------


## al

Ну конкретно эти кавычки были скопированы из другого текста  ::  Microsoft Word, например, вставляет их сам, когда печатаешь по-русски и набираешь обычную двойную кавычку.

----------


## JJ

> А по-моему, всё в порядке. Написано ведь, что он был в костюме и шляпе, да ещё и с зонтом - очень важный человек, т.е. господин.

 В русском языке слово "господин" без фамилии или какого-либо определения не употребляется. Можно сказать "господин в шляпе", "важный господин", можно даже использовать в качестве обращения множественное число - "Господа!", но нельзя сказать просто "господин" или использовать это слово как обращение к кому-либо.  

> Вам следует понаблюдать за китайскими девушками. Для них это действие очень даже повторяющееся в разговоре с незнакомыми господами.

   ::

----------


## JJ

> Если невозможно употреблять "господин", то что я скажу, если я в России и какой-нибудь человек ненарочно роняет его бумажник? "Господин, вы потеряли ваш бумажник", да?

 Говори как во времена Французской Революции  ::  - "гражданин", "гражданка" - "гражданин, вы потеряли бумажник!".
Кстати, конкретно в случае потери кем-то бумажника будь осторожен - не так давно это был один из самых распространённых видов мошенничества!

----------


## Alexander

> Кстати, конкретно в случае потери кем-то бумажника будь осторожен - не так давно это был один из самых распространённых видов мошенничества!

 Убедился на собственном опыте. Именно так меня пытались развести в прошлом году. Причем именно в Ваших краях. В аэропорту Кольцово славного города Екатеринбурга   :: . Еле ноги унес   ::   :: .

----------


## Zeus

> Рекомендую Стругацких, "Отель у Погибшего Альпиниста". Там некая горничная именно так склоняет. И тут и там создаётся впечатление не очень грамотной девушки, которая относится к собеседнику с большим почитанием.

 Tам не горничная, там дочь (вроде бы, или племянница) одного из постояльцев. Но главное, что она специально говорила так, чтобы скрыть свой пол - вокруг этого целая интрига была  ::  И дело не столько в склонениях, сколько в постоянном использовании passive, например: "Это вам уже рассказано" вместо "Это я вам уже рассказал(а)"  ::  
Рravit, Стругацких действительно рекомендую. Думаю, именно "Отель "У погибшего альпиниста"" будет для тебя в самый раз - не слишком длинный, не слишком трудный, да еще приемы там такие вот используются  ::  Текст в интернете найти можно свободно.

----------


## Zeus

> Originally Posted by JJ  Кстати, конкретно в случае потери кем-то бумажника будь осторожен - не так давно это был один из самых распространённых видов мошенничества!   Убедился на собственном опыте. Именно так меня пытались развести в прошлом году. Причем именно в Ваших краях. В аэропорту Кольцово славного города Екатеринбурга  . Еле ноги унес   .

 Что-то не просекаю...  ::

----------


## JJ

> Что-то не просекаю...

 Перед "клиентом" роняют бумажник, если "клиент" его подбирает то к нему подскакивает "случайный" прохожий - "Я его первый увидел, давай поделим" - после дележа появляется "хозяин", говорит что денег там было на n рублей больше, возвращай. Многие ведутся, так как обычно этим занимаются "чиста пацаны", отказать трудно, "базаром разведут" или просто набьют морду...   ::

----------


## N

> Originally Posted by Alexander        Originally Posted by JJ  Кстати, конкретно в случае потери кем-то бумажника будь осторожен - не так давно это был один из самых распространённых видов мошенничества!   Убедился на собственном опыте. Именно так меня пытались развести в прошлом году. Причем именно в Ваших краях. В аэропорту Кольцово славного города Екатеринбурга  . Еле ноги унес   .   Что-то не просекаю...

 Подстава такая. 
Тебе говорят - ты потерял бумажник. Ты говоришь - не моё. Тебе говорят - давай поделим. А потом приходит хозяин. Говорит - где мои деньги? И тебя обирают. Иногда даже тогда, когда ты не соглашаешься поделить "найденные деньги".  С ними вообще не нужно начинать говорить. Просто надо сматываться. 
Мне рассказывал пострадавший.

----------


## JJ

> Что касается "и т.д." я тоже не употреблял бы "etc.", если бы я писал английский проз.

 "английскую прозу" или "прозу на английском"   

> Нет, я был просто неправ. Этот рассказ в XIX веке. Только богатых девушек могли одеваться как европейцы.

 "рассказ о XIX веке" или "рассказ про XIX век". "Только богатых девушек могли одевать как европейцев" "They weared like Europeans the rich girls only" или "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться как европейцы" - "Only the rich girls could be weared like Europeans".  

> Ну, догадаюсь, что я продолжу рассказ.

 "вы догадываетесь", или просто "догадываетесь"   

> Он чувствовал какую-то бессловную связь не то понимания не то дружбы с этими людьми.

 Хорошее предложение. Только вот лучше "бессловесную".    

> После полного дня, Ши двигнул с места.

 "После целого дня (чего? стояния, сидения, прыгания?) Ши сдвинулся с места". "Двинулся" это значит пошёл и всё ещё продолжает идти.    

> Какой-то мужщина стоял несколько метр от него.

 "...в нескольких метрах/шагах/дюймах от..."   

> С этими словами Ши обернулся и ушел от юноши.

 "Юноша" is close to "teenager" but in the previose sentense you've called him "a man". It's better to use "...от молодого человека".    

> -Дядя, ну, какая у вас история? 
> -Никакой истории у меня нет, сынок.

 Ну тогда уж "отец", а не "дядя".   

> -Есть и тысячи юнош.

 юношей   

> Может быть, это я кто скучный, а они кто интересные."

 "а кто-нибудь из них интересный" - "but someone of them is interesting" or "а они интересные" - "but they are interesting"  

> -А я думаю, что я это не всплух сказал.

 "А я думал".... "вслух" - "intotheear"  ::    

> -Вы что не всплух сказали, английский шляпник?

 Что вы, не вслух, сказали? What didn't you say outloud? Вы что, не вслух сказали? Hey you, you didn't say (this) outloud? Здесь важен порядок слов, что ты имел ввиду?   

> Я вас только что звал английский шляпник?

 Назвал - I*'ve* just *called* you...
Звал - I called you....    

> Ни при чем тут обидеться.

 Нечего тут обижаться. - (There is) nothing to be offended, " не при чём" - something like "deniability"

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by bad manners  А по-моему, всё в порядке. Написано ведь, что он был в костюме и шляпе, да ещё и с зонтом - очень важный человек, т.е. господин.   В русском языке слово "господин" без фамилии или какого-либо определения не употребляется. Можно сказать "господин в шляпе", "важный господин", можно даже использовать в качестве обращения множественное число - "Господа!", но нельзя сказать просто "господин" или использовать это слово как обращение к кому-либо.

 Бесспорно. Однако, дело идёт о китайских реалиях, и если девушка использовала именно такое слово, его нужно как-то передать. Например, если кто-то по-английски скажет, "sir, blah blah blah", при переводе на русский это станет "сэр, ..." -- но это работает только потому, что русской публике слово "сэр" хорошо известно. То же происходит со словами "месье" и "сеньор". А вот как быть с китайским словом? 
Мне кажется, я неоднократно видел, что при переводе китайской и японской прозы употребляется именно этого слово в таком контексте. Это, мне кажется, придаёт всему происходящему некоторый оттенок иностранности и восточной вежливости, что вобщем-то вполне естественно.   

> Tам не горничная, там дочь (вроде бы, или племянница) одного из постояльцев. Но главное, что она специально говорила так, чтобы скрыть свой пол - вокруг этого целая интрига была  И дело не столько в склонениях, сколько в постоянном использовании passive, например: "Это вам уже рассказано" вместо "Это я вам уже рассказал(а)"

      - Принести что-нибудь? - спросила Кайса. - Угодно?
     Я посмотрел на нее, и она опять повела плечом  и  закрылась  ладонью.
Была она в пестром платье в обтяжку, которое топорщилось на ней спереди  и
сзади, в крошечном кружевном фартуке, шею охватывало ожерелье  из  крупных
деревянных бусин. Носки она держала несколько внутрь и не была  похожа  ни
на одну из моих знакомых, и это тоже было хорошо.
     - Кто у вас тут сейчас живет? - спросил я.
     - Где?
     - У вас. В отеле.
     - В отеле? У нас тут? Да живут здесь...
     - Кто именно?
     - Ну - кто? Господин Мозес живут с женой. В  первом  и  втором.  И  в
третьем тоже. Только там они не живут. А может, с дочерью.  Не  разобрать.
Красавица, все глазами смотрит...
     - Так-так, - сказал я, чтобы ее подбодрить.
     - Господин Симонэ живут. Тут вот, напротив. Ученые. Все  на  бильярде
играют и по стенам ползают. Шалуны  они,  только  унылые.  На  психической
почве. - Она снова закраснелась и принялась водить плечами.

----------


## Garfunkel

Pravit, такой хороший у тебя рассказ получается. Мне понравилось. А когда будет продолжение? Успехов тебе!

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо за вашу помощь. Что касается Стругацких, у меня куча русских книг, которые я еще не читали. Когда у меня будет больше времени(т.е., когда я не буду таким ленивым), я буду читать "Двенадцать Стульев" или "Повести покойного Ивана Петровича Белкина."    

> "рассказ о XIX веке" или "рассказ про XIX век". "Только богатых девушек могли одевать как европейцев" "They weared like Europeans the rich girls only" или "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться как европейцы" - "Only the rich girls could be weared like Europeans".

 Нннн...я не понимаю, которое правильное. Я имею в виду "Only the rich girls could dress like Europeans."  
Он сказал "Что вы, не вслух, сказали." - "Maybe." "I thought I didn't say that aloud." "You didn't say what aloud?" "Nothing/nevermind."
"That's right, you didn't say nothing aloud"(I got away with it because of the double negative in Russian   :: ).
----------
-Может быть, люди не обижаются, когда так думают, потому что они просто знать не могут, о чем думают, - задумчиво сказал мужщина.
-А если бы знали?
-Не знаю. Хорошо что они не могут. Ну, хватит. Почему вы весь день там стояли?
-Мне нравится смотреть поезда.
-Вам нравится смотреть поезда, вот что! Почему?
-Они романтичные.
-Поезда романтичные? Ну-ка, объясните. Вы что, влюбились на поезде? 
-Нет, это не только люди на поездах, люди как люди. Это даже не ездить на поезде. Мне просто нравится смотреть на поезда.
-Поезда грязные, некрасивые, громкие. Большие куски железа. 
-Вы не понимаете. Я не сказал, что мне нравятся поезда. Я сказал, что мне нравится смотреть поезда. Мы - люди, нам всегда нужны причины, следствия, мотивы, стараемся объснять все, но это не всегда можно. Впрочим, это не ваше дело.  Почему вы весь день на меня смотрели?
-Человек пришел здесь и стоял. Сперва я думал, что он ждет кого-то. Я ушел. Четыре часа спустя, он еще же тут. Потом думал, что может быть хотел встретиться с любовницей, но не пришла. Я ушел. Восемь часов спустя, он все еще стоит. Может быть, уехала любовь, и вот стоит как дурак. Я ушел. Одинадцать часов спустя, вы все еще здесь стояли, без движения. Может быть, вы сумасшедшие. И - представляете, мне стало приятно на вас смотреть. Смотреть на другого человека, понимаете? Если люди знают, что ты на них смотрешь, то думают, что ты какой-то маниак. Но так хорошо, смотреть на одного человека, рассматривать его! И представляйте - сегодня утром я был в ужасном настроении. Но каждый раз, что я вас видел, я повеселился. Я почти чувствовал, что вы были близким другом. Почему? Потому что я вас не знал. Я не знал, что вы очень подлые, или глупые, или капризные. И вы не знали, вы не думали, что я идиот, что я бедный. Я не знал, что у вас какое-то дурацкое имя как Лунг или Ши. Я не знал ничего плохого о вас - так что я смог представить себе, что вы были лучшим человеком на свете и моим самым близким другом. Ну почему вы на меня смотрите? Не смотрите в глаза! Я вас не знаю!

----------


## Jasper May

> Нннн...я не понимаю, которое правильное. Я имею в виду "Only the rich girls could dress like Europeans."

 I think this was a cunning way of telling you that you can either put both in the (animate) accusative or both in the nominative, but not one in the nominative and one in the accusative. Of course the first one isn't what you meant, and because (I think unintentionally) JJ made a grammatical mistake you didn't understand the second one, which, мне кажется, is correct. 
"Only the rich girls could dress (themselves) like Europeans", т.е. "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться как европейцы" или, если достаточно владею моей русской грамматикой, было бы лучше использовать "по-европейски" (in the European manner) 
PS: Буду старатся писать по-русски гораздо чаще чем раньше. Трудно будет, а если хочу достигнуть того же уровня знания русского как и у Правита, будет необходимо. ::  А перестану занимать твоё достойное время. Исправьте Правита! Буду наблюдать со заднего плана.

----------


## Garfunkel

> Нннн...я не понимаю, которое правильное. Я имею в виду "Only the rich girls could dress like Europeans."

 Правит, русское слово "одевать" означает 'to dress (somebody)' - а "одеваться" означает 'dress (oneself), get dressed". Поэтому перевод твоей фразы будет "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться по-европейски". Если ты скажешь "одеваться как европейцы" то это может также означать, что они "put on their clothes the same way as Europeans do"  ::   То есть, они одевают на себя платья, рубашки, носки и пр. таким же способом как и европейцы. Чувствуешь разницу? 
Поэтому чтобы не было ambiguity лучше говорить "по-европейски". 
Теперь насчет твоего рассказа. Я должен сказать, что ты очень хорошо владеешь русским языком и строешь довольно трудные фразы. Необычный рассказ. Философский?   

> -Мне нравится смотреть поезда.

 Надо говорить в этом случае "смотреть *на* поезда, потому что "смотреть поезда" тоже правильно (хотя и устарело уже), но означает "examine trains, inspect trains".   

> -Поезда романтичные? Ну-ка, объясните. Вы что, влюбились на поезде?

 лучше сказать "Вы что, влюбились во время поездки на поезде?". Все глаголы кроме ехать не могут обычно употребляться в сочетаниях "(глагол) на поезде, на самолете, на пароходе...". Например, "мы встретилиь на самолете" будет неверным, надо говорить "мы встретились *во время поездки* на самолете".   

> -Поезда грязные, некрасивые, громкие. Большие куски железа.

 лучше сказать "поезда грязные, некрасивые, *шумные*."   

> Мы - люди, нам всегда нужны причины, следствия, мотивы, стараемся объснять все, но это не всегда можно. Впрочим, это не ваше дело.  Почему вы весь день на меня смотрели?

 Отлична фраза!!! 5 баллов. Молодец.   

> -Человек пришел здесь и стоял.

 Правильно : "Человек пришел сюда и стоит" "стоял" здесь значит больше "was standing".   

> Четыре часа спустя, он еще же тут.

 Правильно будет : "Четыер часа спустя он все еще был тут" You can't use present tense with phrases like "три дня спустя, четыре минуты спустя и.т.д."   

> Потом думал, что может быть хотел встретиться с любовницей, но не пришла.

 "Потом я подумал, что может быть он хотел встретиться с любовницей, но она не пришла". Можно сказать  "Я думал, что.." но тогда не надо говорить "потом". Они несовметимы. И еще - не понятно КТО хотел встретится с любовницей - тот кто думал или тот кто стоял. Поэтому я добавил "он хотел встретиться с любовницей".   

> Может быть, вы сумасшедшие.

 Нельзя использовать прилагательное множественного числа после "Вы" если это только вежливое обращение. Например, "вы так красивы" или "вы такой красивый!". А вот глаголы надо использовать во множественном числе в любом случае. Например, "вы знаете это?". Funny  ::     

> И представляйте - сегодня утром я был в ужасном настроении.

 the imperative mood of "представлять" is "представь(те)" или "представь(те) себе". "Представляй" тоже возможно, но очень редко употребляется.   

> Но каждый раз, что я вас видел, я повеселился.

 "Кажды раз, *когда* я вас видел." После "каждый раз" надо говорить "когда" а не "что" как в английском языке.   

> Я не знал, что вы очень подлые, или глупые, или капризные.

 Я не знал, что вы очень подлый, или глупый или капризный.   

> Ну почему вы на меня смотрите? Не смотрите в глаза! Я вас не знаю!

 Good passage!  
Правит, с нетерпением жду продолжения.

----------


## JJ

> "Only the rich girls could dress (themselves) like Europeans", т.е. "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться как европейцы" или, если достаточно владею моей русской грамматикой, было бы лучше использовать "по-европейски" (in the European manner)

 Both sentenses are correct. "Только богат*ых* девуш*ек* могли одев*ать* по-европейски" или "Только богаты*е* девушк*и* могли одев*аться* по-европейски" but Pravit mixed them. The diffrence is that the 1st sentense use "passive voice", somebodies (parents, lovers) "dressed girls" but the 2nd use "active voice" - "girls could dress themselves".

----------


## JJ

> Спасибо за вашу помощь. Что касается Стругацких, у меня куча русских книг, которые я еще не читали. Когда у меня будет больше времени(т.е., когда я не буду таким ленивым), я буду читать "Двенадцать Стульев" или "Повести покойного Ивана Петровича Белкина."

 Хороший выбор!  ::   

> Я не знал, что у вас какое-то дурацкое имя как Лунг или Ши.

 Lung - "дракон"  ::   по-русски Лун, я ведь давал тебе ссылку на таблицу соответствия PINYIN и Палладия. Ши и Лун это не имена, это фамилии. У Ши Тяньвэя имя - Тяньвэй, а фамилия Ши. Русские тоже часто используют такой порядок "Иванов Сергей Петрович", "Масляков Александр Васильевич", "Григорьев Юрий Валентинович".

----------


## Jasper May

> Both sentenses are correct. "Только богатых девушек могли одевать по-европейски" или "Только богатые девушки могли одеваться по-европейски" but Pravit mixed them. The diffrence is that the 1st sentense use "passive voice", somebodies (parents, lovers) "dressed girls" but the 2nd use "active voice" - "girls could dress themselves".

 Знаю, так и сказал.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Пришлось продолжить рассказ, потому что такие молодцы как Карпедием и Емкалин пишут, пишут, и вот, я сижу и не делаю ничего.  
Этот рассказ не философский, это больше как "free assocation." Я просто пишу о том, что приходит в мой ум, даже если это глупое или неинтересное.  
-------------------------------------------
-Извините извините. Только мне кажется, что вы довольно интересный человек. Я ищу интересных людей, но вряд ли их нахожу. Ну, погуляем.
Они пошли погулять возле канала. 
-Тебе некогда было интересно, сколько людей утопили в этом канале? - сказал мужчина.
-Нет. Числа меня не интересуют.
-Впрочим, они меня тоже не интересуют. Имею в виду, что если умираешь в войне, ну, умираешь за родину. Но столько людей хотели купаться, плывать, что знаю, ненарочно упали, и в этом канале утопили -  бессмысленная смерть. Столько людей работали на крыше здания и ненарочно упали и умерли. Говорят, что в жизни какое-то большое значение, большая любовь, и т.д., и т.п. Но какое значение в такой смерти?
-Ну, знаеште, говорят, то, что важно - это жизнь, что ты делал в жизни, а не как ты умер.
-Правда. Вы умеете плывать?
-Нет, никогда не выучил.
-Ну, вы хотите, чтобы я вас в этот канал толкнул?
-Конечно нет.
-Вы что делали в жизни?
-Не очень много. Смотрел на кучу поездов.
-Как вы стали богатым?
-Получил наследство покойного дяди.
-А вы что делаете? Кем работаете?
-Я не делаю ничего. То есть, ничего важного большинству людей. Я смотрю на поезда.
-Это уж не так плохо. Если бы я богатым был, я бы тоже делал что-то такое. Вы счастливы, когда смотрите на поезда?
-Можно сказать.
-Ну, вы очень скучны. До свиданья.
-Погодите.
-Что?
-Вот. Поймите эту записку, только не смотрите на нее до завтра. До свиданья.
Мужчина обернулся и медленно ушел. Ши стоял спиной к канал, смотря на мужчину. В синем небе осталось лишь темно-красное зарево на горизонте. Вокруг было темно. Когда он не смог ни мужчину ни собственные руки больше видеть, Ши позволил себя упасть в канал. Вода его получила; темная грязная покрытая листями вода его куда-то несла.

----------


## Pravit

Дорогие друзья, я конечно не хочу вас бесспокоить...может быть, у меня рассказ уже слишком скучным получается? Ничего, ничего, у меня уже идеи для следующего...

----------


## JJ

> Я ищу интересных людей, но вряд ли их нахожу.

 ...их найду. But Pravit, why he's looking for interesting people if he is sure that he will not find them?  ::     

> -Тебе некогда было интересно...

 Тебе никогда не было интересно... or тебе когда-нибудь было интересно...  

> -Впрочим

 Впрочем    

> Имею в виду, что если умираешь в войне, ну, умираешь за родину.

 "Я имею ввиду, что если умираешь на войне то умираешь за Родину. " It's better to use "я имею ввиду". Also *if* you use "если" *then* you should use "то".  ::  It's if-then-else construction - "если-то-иначе". Don't you study "the basics of informatics" in school? 
to be continued...

----------


## translationsnmru

"Плывать" (несколько раз) -- должно быть "плавать". ("Плывачь" - это по-польски  ::  )  
И название топика: "Какой-нибудь рассказ". Если ты имел в виду "Some story", то лучше сказать "Один рассказ" или даже просто "Рассказ". 
И дело не в том, что рассказы скучные. Читаются они легко и быстро, но куски большие, и ошибок... ну, не скажу, что много, но и не мало, поэтому написание подробного ответа с анализом ошибок отняло бы достаточно много времени. Так что люди с интересом читают твой рассказ, а потом думают: "У меня времени нет. Может быть, кто-нибудь другой ответит"  :: .

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Я ищу интересных людей, но вряд ли их нахожу.   ...их найду.

 That depends on what you're trying to say:
Я ищу интересных людей, но вряд ли их нахожу. - I'm looking for interesting people but I hardly find them. (he doubts that he has found them)
Я ищу интересных людей, но вряд ли их найду. - I'm looking for interesting people but probably won't find them.

----------


## Propp

Имею *в виду* (sic!). *Ввиду* того, что некоторые люди забыли, я решил это отметить особо.

----------


## Tu-160

Чё такое «сик»?

----------


## Friendy

от лат. sic - " так": помета читателя, указывающая на важность отмеченной мысли (Lingvo) 
Ещё, насколько я знаю, этот знак ставят, чтобы подчеркнуть, что в отмеченном месте нет опечатки.

----------


## Pravit

"Sic" is used when exactly quoting somebody who has made some sort of odd error, to show that it wasn't you that made the error. 
I like to correct people even though I may be wrong, as Bad Manners once told me not to "worry about giving a[sic] bad advice" because someone else would correct me.

----------


## Propp

sic это значит, что так и должно быть написано или напечатано. Я имел в виду, что пробел между "в" и "виду" в данном случае обязателен.

----------

